# Springfield XD or Glock 27? And hello im new.



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

Just what the title says. I was trying to make a choice whether or not to go with a Springfield XD or a Glock 27. Any help would be very appreciated. 
Since I am new I will introduce myself properly with a few things about me. I am 26 and I am a veteran of Iraqi Freedom/Enduring Freedom. I was deployed from Feb 03 to Oct 04. 
While in Baghdad I was issued the M249 SAW which I did qualify with at Fort Benning prior to my deployment. DTRA issued me an M9 to walk around camp slayer with because the 249 was kinda bulky to lug around in a relatively safe area (all except the mortars) I recieved handgun training from a Gunsite instructor while deployed so I have a fair amount of knowledge when it comes to the Beretta M9. My (former) platoon sgt. is an avid collector and has 100s of guns. 
I made it back from Baghdad without a scratch on me then got into a car wreck stateside on Nov. 30 of 2006. I am now disabled and have a lot of time on my hands so I'm beginning to become quite the forum devil it seems. Anyways I look forward to meeting everyone's text in the near future!


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Both are good guns pick the one that feels the best in your hands.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The only thing that distinguishes the two are the presence or absence of certain features, and the presence or absence of these features does not make one better than the other.

They are both good, accurate, and reliable pistols. You should determine what features are important to you, and also try to shoot both as well.

Welcome to the forum.

PhilR.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks Phil and paradis. I am trying to hold out until Feb. 7-8 for a gun show that is hitting my area. I have been lurking around some other forums and the Glock seems like the better option of the two based on the things people have said. Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

have you looked at an XDM??? Their a little pricey but you get a lot for the money(gun and gear)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Do not get hung up on the gear fact of the XD. As the owner of two (XD40 and XD9SC) the gear sucks! The mag loader is marginal at best and the holster and mag holder are crap. Go with the gun that you shoot the best and feels right in your hand. I don't think you'll go wrong with either choice.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

i watched this video here





the XDM is just too big I am looking for something that is easy to conceal.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome and thank you for your service. :smt1099

I am a huge Glock fan, but to be fair I have never shot a XD. I did own and carry a Glock 27 as my off duty/undercover gun as a police officer and I liked it very much.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

You're welcome Ptarmigan, yeah I think i will be going with the Glock this time around. Maybe I'll treat myself to an XD for my birthday or christmas. I just have to talk the wife into it lol.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

May I suggest you consider the Glock 26. The 9mm is easier and cheaper to shoot, and just as effective as a defensive round. I was a huge .40S&W fan early in my law enforcement career, but later switched to 9mm. Once I retired and could choose my own guns, I settled on the 9mm and .38 Special.

Also, Glock does have a discount program for law enforcement and military, which does include retired personnel. I am not sure what the specific requirements for military personnel are, but I know I was able to buy on the LE program as an early retired police officer.


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

I was thinking about a 9mm I just don't know what it is about that .40 cal round I like. I might be a little biased because I used to own a Ruger P944 40 cal and I loved it. 

I have never owned a 9mm but I just dont know if I can trust a 9mm's track record for stopping power. Maybe I'm wrong but I am going to a gun show next weekend and will consider the G26. 

I'll let you all know what I get when I get it.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

If you know you like the .40, by all means, that is what you should get.

With the fear of starting some huge debate again, there is no such thing as stopping power when it comes to handguns. That is for rifles and shotguns. 

I did not realize that you had already owned a handgun, so at least your choice of the .40 is based on your own experience. :smt023


----------



## harlequineternal (Feb 1, 2009)

Well it is true they say that stopping power lies in shot placement so you are probably right on that one. The 9 mm rounds are cheaper too or so I have heard.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Todd said:


> Do not get hung up on the gear fact of the XD. As the owner of two (XD40 and XD9SC) the gear sucks! The mag loader is marginal at best and the holster and mag holder are crap. Go with the gun that you shoot the best and feels right in your hand. I don't think you'll go wrong with either choice.


+1 on all the accessories. They are not made well. As Todd mentions, handle them and if you can rent and shoot your choices all the better.

Sorry to hear about your accident upon your return.

P.S. something to consider is the 9mm is much less expensive to shoot if you are on a fixed budget of any kind. Have fun.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey harlequineternal. Glad to hear you made it back man. I have a couple buddies who have a couple tours under their belts. Thanks for your service.

Now to your question. Well I am slightly biased as I just picked up a Glock 26 last weekend. I only have a couple hundred rounds through it but I love it already. I got my G26 to conceal carry more easily than my Sig P226. I love my Sig but to be honest it just barely beat out a Springfield XD. The Sig just felt a little better and I shot it a little better. I shot both at a range and was damn impressed with both. The Sig was about $250 more though. In retrospect I would probably buy the XD. I love my Sig and I won't sell it but that XD is one hell of a bang for your buck.

So why did I just buy a G26 instead of an XD sub-compact? For one the G26 is more compact. Check out the company sites and compare the dimensions. The G26 is about 0.5in shorter in height. Now thats obviously not much but I am not a big guy so ever little bit helps. More over the glock has significantly more holster options. Galco makes some great concealed carry options for the sub compact glocks. The USAII and SkyOps are just two great examples that are not offered for the XD. A good holster sure can make a difference with concealment. Basically I would go with the glock. Both guns are about the same price and both have good reps but the glock has more aftermarket options especially when it comes to carry. Plus all 9mm Glock mags work in the G26. I use the 10 round G26 mag for nice concealed carry and then swap to a G17 15 round mag with a grip mag extender for home. One gun for multiple scenarios.

O and as for the concern for stopping power of a 9mm all I can say is check out www.extremeshockusa.com . Check out the testimonials section and watch their videos. If a 9mm can stop a 500lb boar then its got my vote. I have never had to use these bullets before but they seem to show that ammo technology has come quite a long way since the days of yore. Is the .45 and .40 better than a 9mm? Sure but the G27 is also more of a handful than the G26. I can personally shot better with the 9mm so ultimately I will be more effective with it. I would suggest holding and shooting both the XD and Glock and seeing which you shoot better and which feels better. Good luck.


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

I own both a Glock 26 and a Springfield XD9. I am not biased to either as I like them both. But I enjoy shooting the XD9 better. I also like to carry the XD9 as a CC weapon better now. At first I liked to carry the Glock better because of all black body (as my XD9 is black & stainless) but after shoothing both 100's of times back to back, I am just more accurate with the XD now.

If you want stopping power in a concealed small frame, do check out the Glock 10mm in sub-compact, I think it's the Glock 36. You need to have a decent sized hand though as the grip is thick because of the 10mm rounds. But 10 shots of a double stakced 10mm in a sub-compact gun is all the defensive power you'll ever need. It does come with some kick though.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

I literally just shot an XD 9 for the first time about an hour ago. I took my mother to shoot and she tried a glock. Hands down the XD felt better in my hands, but I didn't think the glock was as terrible as some say.

Shotting was like a dream. I am getting one as soon as funds allow. Either the XD or XD(m) if they feel similar.


----------



## fnr (Feb 12, 2009)

glock - better gun


----------

